# Video?



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Is there a good video available that shows good close-up examples of grafting larva for queen production? If so, by whom and available where?
Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_21&products_id=84


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Michael...I appreciate it. I took a look at the link and decided to place the order. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## aallen (Feb 2, 2006)

*good video free nice detail 3 methods gd luck*

open link right hand side lower u can see windows or real player english version. enjoy


http://www.iwf.de/iwf/do/mkat/detai...64493893800DBCC299C0301030061F44C866C00000000

should be a direct link if not try http://www.iwf.de/iwf/do/mkat/listing.aspx?Action=Schnell&SearchStr=bees then use search function try queen rearing


----------



## aallen (Feb 2, 2006)

*video*

btw i chk it n see how it has low high next to windows media or real player? some reason dunno why u must hit low to get full version is over 1hr stream video very good quality have 2 other full version i found on this website rotation of honeybees and selection of honeybees also have lots small clips specifiic stuffs, wax melting, bee dance etc enjoy is great resouce


----------



## mpjourdan (Feb 12, 2006)

I've really enjoyed watching those IWF German videos. The one on queen rearing is very good, I've watched that one many times. The direct links to them used to be stickied in the Disease and Pests forum which made is easy to go back and watch them again.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I really enjoyed the IWF video. Not just the part on queens but also interesting equipment. 

Does anyone know the particulars of the "space below the bee floor"? It appears to be a combination of empty space and a place to place a feeder.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Space below is a very old way of ventalating hive. They use to have a 2" space for winter and they slid a "pallet" into the hive for the spring/summer flow, to keep the bees from filling the space with comb. Probably the "first" slatted bottom. I was surprised it was still being used myself.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Another thing I saw in those German videos was a Hive Scale.

They slid it in under the hive and pulled down a lever arm that lifted the whole hive up to weigh it and set it back down.

I want one of those. That is a cool thing to have. The ability to weigh every hive in the yard in like 15 seconds each is a powerful tool.

Does anybody know where to buy one?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

that was a neat video. very informative. i also think some of the equipment was interesting. here's a link to some other beek videos from them.
http://www.iwf.de/iwf/do/mkat/listing.aspx?Offset=0&Action=Schnell&SearchStr=queen bees
they have a neat, albeit time consuming, way to deal with varroa if you watch the video, "dispersion of the old colonies". also, "work in a heather skep apiary during the prime swarming period" was fun to watch.


----------

